# Unparallel  Martydom Of Guru Tegh Bahadur Ji



## harmanpreet singh (Nov 24, 2011)

Today is Shaheedi Gurpurab of Hind di Chaddar Guru Tegh Bahadur and Sikhs Bhai Mati Dass ji, Sati Dass ji , Bhai Dyala ji 








GuruTeg Bahadur saheb, after being arrested in Agra and brought to Delhi, was thrown into prison where he was asked to embrace Islam. This he refused to do.GuruTeg Bahadur saheb, after being arrested in Agra and brought to Delhi, was thrown into prison where he was asked to embrace Islam. This he refused to do. Aurangzeb had many religious disputa-tions, intending to convince the Guru, but to no avail. The Emperor finally asked the Guru either to renounce his own faith and embrace Islam or to show miracles if he wanted to live. Guru saheb declined to do either. He replied, "Freedom of faith and worship is the right of every individual. No ruler should kill those who believe in a different doctrine or ideology." With regard to showing miracles, the Guru said, "God only performs miracles; it is not for man to inter-fere with His Will."
When Guru Teg Bahadur saheb refused to convert to Islam, Aurangzeb ordered that the Guru be tortured. He was put in an iron cage and kept hungry for several days. He was subjected to many humiliations and tortures. On November 10, 1675 the Guru was brought to the open place in front of the KotwaIi (police station). There, the most heinous and horrible scene was enacted before the eyes of the Guru in order to frighten him. Aurangzeb thought that the sight of the ghastly execution of Bhai Mati Das might force the Guru to change his mind and embrace Islam Aurangzeb had many religious disputa-tions, intending to convince the Guru, but to no avail. The Emperor finally asked the Guru either to renounce his own faith and embrace Islam or to show miracles if he wanted to live. Guru saheb declined to do either. He replied, "Freedom of faith and worship is the right of every individual. No ruler should kill those who believe in a different doctrine or ideology." With regard to showing miracles, the Guru said, "God only performs miracles; it is not for man to inter-fere with His Will."
When Guru Teg Bahadur saheb refused to convert to Islam, Aurangzeb ordered that the Guru be tortured. He was put in an iron cage and kept hungry for several days. He was subjected to many humiliations and tortures. On November 10, 1675 the Guru was brought to the open place in front of the KotwaIi (police station). There, the most heinous and horrible scene was enacted before the eyes of the Guru in order to frighten him. Aurangzeb thought that the sight of the ghastly execution of Bhai Mati Das might force the Guru to change his mind and embrace Islam




GuruTeg Bahadur saheb, after being arrested in Agra and brought to Delhi, was thrown into prison where he was asked to embrace Islam. This he refused to do. Aurangzeb had many religious disputa-tions, intending to convince the Guru, but to no avail. The Emperor finally asked the Guru either to renounce his own faith and embrace Islam or to show miracles if he wanted to live. Guru saheb declined to do either. He replied, "Freedom of faith and worship is the right of every individual. No ruler should kill those who believe in a different doctrine or ideology." With regard to showing miracles, the Guru said, "God only performs miracles; it is not for man to inter-fere with His Will."
When Guru Teg Bahadur saheb refused to convert to Islam, Aurangzeb ordered that the Guru be tortured. He was put in an iron cage and kept hungry for several days. He was subjected to many humiliations and tortures. On November 10, 1675 the Guru was brought to the open place in front of the KotwaIi (police station). There, the most heinous and horrible scene was enacted before the eyes of the Guru in order to frighten him. Aurangzeb thought that the sight of the ghastly execution of Bhai Mati Das might force the Guru to change his mind and embrace Islam. 


http://www.sikh-heritage.co.uk/Martyrs/matisatidyal/MatiSatiDyal.htm


----------

